# Mosquito Adult Muzzleloader Hunt



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Anyone going to Mosquito for the muzzleloader hunt this Friday? Has anyone gone so far this year? If so how did you do and what area did you hunt. We will be there this Friday the 21st in Area C5. I have hunted the area many times, but never in area C5. Let me hear your war stories. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im guessing you had to be drawn for this?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> im guessing you had to be drawn for this?


Sure did, like I said, we'll be there Fri. morning :!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good luck~!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> good luck~!


Thanks Tom! We should have some fresh snow on the ground tomorrow morning.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I got to go in zone "A" and saw tons of deer. Did a little missing on more than one occassion . You should have alot of fun! And good luck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well?? other than freezing your azz off, how'd ya do?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> well?? other than freezing your azz off, how'd ya do?


Well, we definitely did that. It was one cold and windy day out there. I seen 14 deer and could not get a shot at any of them. My buddy missed a doe in the afternoon. When we left there was only 16 deer checked in.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Still a good day, seeing 14 deer and being out in God's beauty and bounty.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Huntinbull said:


> Still a good day, seeing 14 deer and being out in God's beauty and bounty.


No doubt! It was a miserable day weather wise, but and awesome day seeing deer. There were poeple who did not see "a" single deer.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Toxic...just read the post and it's a little late but where you were at(C5) is a good crossing area from C block to B block. I'd be willing to bet if you would have sat in the truck you would have seen deer crossing those fields. My brothers hunted C 7 that same day. Saw a few does... no bucks. Said B block had all the shooting? Hunted the youth hunt Jan 2 section B9 and saw about 10 does. Son shot a doe. Only about half of the kids showed up. B block had ONLY him and I in it on that side of the swamp. 5 lots had NO hunters. At about 11a returning to the rangers station we saw about 15 standing on the ice in the swamp. One was a dandy! Well at least you got to hunt with a firearm an extra day


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Snook, tell your son congrats on his deer. I walked south to Area C7 and I seen 8 there. We wanted to switch to C13 in the afternoon, but it was full. So we went to C7, but I walked across the street to B and seen the remainder there. My buddy missed a doe in C7. And you are right, most of the shooting was from B.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank's Toxic...I've got to know B block very well. Hunting the youth hunts I've been all over that block. My son Hunter has shot deer in there the past four years since he was 7. We have seen some dandy's but he does not seem to get buck fever with the does Well if you get picked in the future let me know and I may be able to point you in the right direction. BTW...where you entered B block from C7 was where we saw that big herd heading north towards the rangers station. They all stopped on that swamp. When we stopped they scattered in all directions. The big buck ran towards us on the road. Too bad my son had already shot a buck this year or we probably could have stalked up on him standing on the swamp edge in some brush...he looked like he was in no hurry to get out of there.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the offer. The only other time I got to hunt in B was on a youth hunt with my oldest and it rained like crazy. I've always hunted C Block and have had good success in that area. Hopefully we all will get drawn again next year!


----------

